# [A] ARYGOS - Allianz-Gilde "Sternenstaub" sucht wieder neue Member



## Philistyne (4. August 2013)

Hallo Leute ! Wir, die renommierte Level 25 Allianz-Gilde "Sternenstaub", beheimatet auf dem Server ARYGOS suchen Dich ! Level und Klasse/Rasse sind egal ! Du solltest nett und hilfsbereit sein. Wir sind eine nette Truppe die eine Level/Fungilde für jedermann darstellt. Mit momentan 495 Membern sind wir eine der größten Gilden auf dem Server. Wir wollen wieder mehr Leuten die Möglichkeiten bieten das wir eine 10er Raidgruppe aufbauen wollen oder auch eine aktive PvP Gruppe aufbauen wollen. Jeder sollte alles dürfen. Vielgamer, Wenigzocker, ganz egal. Leveler, Quester, Inigänger/Szenariengänger, Farmer, wir wollen alles gemeinsam im Team erleben. Solltest Du Interesse haben mit einem liebenswerten, verrückten Haufen Deine WoW-Zeit zu verbringen, dann melde Dich bei uns: Entweder auf unserer Homepage: Dort bitte anmelden und unter "Bewerbungen" direkt bewerben: http://sternenstaub-gilde.de//index.php?site=forum&board=19 oder aber auch gerne ingame bei Legalizer (Gildenmeister), Metaxades, Destonix oder Philistyne/Iceberg. Wir würden uns freuen von Dir zur hören ! Mit freundlichen Grüßen   -   Die Staubler


----------



## Philistyne (10. August 2013)

Push^^


----------



## Samuhatschi (11. August 2013)

Auf Arygos gibt es Massengilden on Mass - was grenzt euch demzufolge von den anderen 150 Randomgilden ab, die in etwa genau das Gleiche als Gildenwerbung schreiben?

Bitte nicht böse verstehen, ist als ernstgemeinte Frage eines interessierten Arygos-Spielers gemeint.

Momentan noch auf Hordeseite, aber da diese vollkommen ausgestorben ist, werde ich wohl oder übel ich ein Alli werden.
http://www.wowprogress.com/character/eu/arygos/Samuhatschi


----------



## Philistyne (12. August 2013)

Hallo Samuhatschi ! Wir sind keine Massengilde die nur nebeneinander her spielen ! Wir hatten lange vor Cataclysm wo diese Massengilden das erste Mal aufgetaucht sind schon soviele Member ! Unsere Gilde ist sehr strukturiert und wir machen das meiste gemeinsam ! Alles ist auf freundschaftlicher Basis und wir reden uns mit unseren Vornamen an ! Unfreundlichkeit, Kiddiegetue (egal welchen Alters)  Ninjalooten hat bei uns nichts verloren ! Das ist der Unterschied zur Massengilde, die wir auch nicht werden wollen trotz sehr vieler Member ! Greetz Philistyne


----------



## Philistyne (16. August 2013)

WAHNSINN  ! In nur 2 Wochen konnten wir fast 70 neue Member in unserer Gilde begrüßen. Selbstverständlich dürft ihr euch immer weiter fleißig bei uns melden. Über Tanks würden wir uns noch besonders wegen unserer neuen Raidgruppe freuen. Aber Heals und DD's suchen wir auch immer !


----------



## Philistyne (20. August 2013)

Danke Danke ! Nach nunmehr  3 Wochen und  fast  140 Membern mehr freut es uns ungemein das sich soviele vielschichtige Member hinzugefunden haben ! Ihr dürft euch aber gerne noch melden ! Wir suchen immer alle Level und Klassen/Rassen die Spaß am Spiel haben ! Ihr solltet nett und hilfsbereit sein ! Wispert  ingame Iceberg an oder meldet euch auf unserer Homepage www.sternenstaub-gilde.de an oder nutzt unser Ingame Anmeldeformular. Danke an alle alten Hasen und an alle neuen Staubler !


----------



## Philistyne (3. September 2013)

Leute ihr seid echt suuupertoll ! Nach nunmehr 1 Monat haben wir aktuell 227 neue Chars hinzu gewinnen können ! Das ist eine großartige Sache und wir freuen uns über jeden einzelnen Char der mithilft die Gilde zu gestalten ! Unsere gildeninterne Raidgruppe steht seit 14 Tagen und konnte erste Erfolge einfahren ! Nun sind wir am Aufbauen der  2. Raidgruppe und suchen dafür noch 1 bis 2 erfahrene Raidleiter ! Solltet ihr euch angesprochen fühlen meldet euch auf unserer Homepage an und bewerbt euch auf den Posten ! Danke hier noch einmal an alle Freunde von Sternenstaub ! Ihr dürft euch auch gerne weiter unserer sehr netten und hilfsbereiten Basis-Gilde anschließen ! Wie das funktioniert seht ihr ja weiter oben ! Greetz  Philistyne/Iceberg


----------

